# Account paused/blocked = deactivated?



## mockbn (Jun 25, 2020)

Yesterday I tried to go online in the uber driver app (uber eats driver, no pax) and i got message saying "account paused" and "this account is blocked". I haven't received any message via app or email regarding this situation.

I called uber support twice and they told me that as I'm an uber eats driver only they can't help me, so they will forward my case to the uber eats team and they will contact me via email, which didn't happen until now.

I can still access my profile and trip history via the uber driver app or web portal, and it says "active" in my profile. Is the same having a blocked account as being deactivated?

Any ideas? I have completed 301 deliveries with 99% satisfaction rate. Only one thumbs down 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I think UberEat customer service line # is 1-800-253-9435.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Are all your documents up to date? 
Sign up with Doordash.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Your deactivated . I also have had this message .
My reason i refused to many orders . I refused about 100 orders in a row .
I called uber told them to get rid of uber eats on my account .
Uber did so and i was allowed to drive passengers again.
Again your blocked from uber eats only.
Reason ? idk somebody did not like your hair cut ?


----------



## mockbn (Jun 25, 2020)

Just received a message from uber support.

They told me that my account was deactivated because I created a second account.

When I created my first account I signed up as an uber eats driver only (no pax, I don't have the switch button in my app). A week ago I decided to start as a passenger driver, but I couldn't find any way to sign up as it. I called support and the lady on the phone told me that it was not possible, and that I had to create a new pax driver account using a different phone number (???).

I did that the same day, and now they blocked both accounts. Now I see that you are not supposed to have 2 accounts. So why in hell did they told me to do that?

Ridiculous.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

You ole multi-account sonofabitch


----------



## mockbn (Jun 25, 2020)

And what's the point of having 2 accounts? My only interest was activating uber X in my account, and the support asshole told me that the only way to do that was creating a X account and then activating eats on that account. BTW I never used the new account because it's still in the background check process.

After calling 3 times to uber support explaining why I created a secound account and they only tell me that they can't do anything over the phone and that a support member will message me later. Then, 30 minutes after every call i receive some kind of copy-paste message telling me that I violated the TOS, which I already know.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Simple - don't ever do what Uber tells you to do. You should have kept on them to activate your Eats account for rides. Call 100 times, if you have to.


----------



## mockbn (Jun 25, 2020)

In my 4th attempt I reached a really helpful person. She has been trying to delete my new account (after 1h 40 minutes on the phone) with no luck, so I requested a delete myself. Then they are supposed to reactivate my previous account.

What a nightmare.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i have yet to talk to a human at uber...over 2500 rides in


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Calling support is like calling the cops. It never ends well.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

mockbn said:


> And what's the point of having 2 accounts? My only interest was activating uber X in my account, and the support @@@@@@@ told me that the only way to do that was creating a X account and then activating eats on that account. BTW I never used the new account because it's still in the background check process.
> 
> After calling 3 times to uber support explaining why I created a secound account and they only tell me that they can't do anything over the phone and that a support member will message me later. Then, 30 minutes after every call i receive some kind of copy-paste message telling me that I violated the TOS, which I already know.


You have to sign up Uber X driver account by using same phone # and same email. Not with different phone #.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mockbn said:


> Now I see that you are not supposed to have 2 accounts. So why in hell did they told me to do that?


Something to do with foreign call-center agents who fail to grasp the English language.


----------



## mockbn (Jun 25, 2020)

I called this morning. Another 40 minutes on the phone wasted. Every agent says a different thing. Try deleting old account, try deleting the new one, etc, but nobody gives a real solution. I guess that my only solution would be a greenlight hub, but they are closed.



Wildgoose said:


> You have to sign up Uber X driver account by using same phone # and same email. Not with different phone #.


I tried to do that, but I got a message saying that I already have an account, so I tried what support told me to do.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wish I could offer more help. When I have an issue with them I don't call, I use the message system. I will keep adding to the string of messages until I get what I want. Is that option not available with your account paused?


----------



## faisals (Nov 27, 2020)

I have the same issue but uber team look like wont be able to help i visited green light hub twice they said they can escalate the issue but only specialist team can help but they don't have any contact number.
Uber support cant help ether its been 7 days i sent more then hundred messages but mostly received generic automated reply from them.
My uber eat account is deleted and still same my partner account is blocked.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mockbn said:


> Yesterday I tried to go online in the uber driver app (uber eats driver, no pax) and i got message saying "account paused" and "this account is blocked". I haven't received any message via app or email regarding this situation.
> 
> I called uber support twice and they told me that as I'm an uber eats driver only they can't help me, so they will forward my case to the uber eats team and they will contact me via email, which didn't happen until now.
> 
> ...


Go to one of the Greenlight hubs near you. By any chance were you getting a copy of the correspondence via email? Is so take that in and show them that's what the lady told you to do. If you don't have a copy via email can you get into your in-app messages and screen shoot that convo? I received a 1 week disciplinary deactivation for following phone supports advice. Total BS!


----------



## Amirali1360 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi guys I hope you are well. My uber driver account get on pause from 2 weeks a go just only for NO any reason!!! No any reason! I had call to uber driver support line every day from last 2 weeks a go and I had send the messages every day ask about this issue and whats the reason! They said to me all the time your account is active and you dont have any problem and your account is on order to get received trip !!!!! But my app is on block and pause! When I had explained to them , they told me the one of Specialise guy call you in next 24 to 48 hours but 2 weeks gone and no one didn't call me !!! Do any one know what can I do now ? I lost minimum £300 a day and I have got family to support , shall I sue uber Company?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Amirali1360 said:


> Hi guys I hope you are well. My uber driver account get on pause from 2 weeks a go just only for NO any reason!!! No any reason! I had call to uber driver support line every day from last 2 weeks a go and I had send the messages every day ask about this issue and whats the reason! They said to me all the time your account is active and you dont have any problem and your account is on order to get received trip !!!!! But my app is on block and pause! When I had explained to them , they told me the one of Specialise guy call you in next 24 to 48 hours but 2 weeks gone and no one didn't call me !!! Do any one know what can I do now ? I lost minimum £300 a day and I have got family to support , shall I sue uber Company?


door dash . Grub hub pizza delivery . mc donalds . Lose money from uber its a joke .


----------

